# Bolt+ randomly skipping/not recording episodes of OnePass shows



## kdc914 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have two* Bolt+ 3TB units. The problem I have with both of my Bolts is that they will sometimes fail to record an episode of a OnePass program. I haven't been able to find a pattern of when/why programs are skipped, only that they are. My first instinct is that the Power Saver thingie is failing to wake the Bolt up to record something. However, the most recently missed show was during "primetime" hours this past week and it's EXCEEDINGLY rare for either Tivo to be asleep at that time. My OnePass is set to get new and reruns, so the show wouldn't have been skipped because it was mistaken for a rerun. Has anyone experience this? If so, has anyone SOLVED it? 

I did see a thread where someone's Bolt was recording the shows but sometimes they wouldn't be seen in the program list. They mentioned if they did a search on the program and looked at episodes that way, they could see what recorded. I tried that and confirmed mine is definitely skipping/not recording the "missing" episodes.

*Why two? I got them on a very good sale in 2017 and when one of them recently died with the "all four lights blinking" problem, it was VERY handy having a live spare. Given the failure of one unit after 18 months or so (incurring a $165 Out Of Warranty Swap fee), I'm VERY hesitant to set the other one to "never standby". I think it was a REALLY bad idea on Tivo's part to go to 2.5" drives. My 8 year old TivoHD had been running for 6+ years on a 500GB WD Red (NAS-grade) drive when I retired it.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kdc914 said:


> I have two* Bolt+ 3TB units. The problem I have with both of my Bolts is that they will sometimes fail to record an episode of a OnePass program. I haven't been able to find a pattern of when/why programs are skipped, only that they are. My first instinct is that the Power Saver thingie is failing to wake the Bolt up to record something. However, the most recently missed show was during "primetime" hours this past week and it's EXCEEDINGLY rare for either Tivo to be asleep at that time. My OnePass is set to get new and reruns, so the show wouldn't have been skipped because it was mistaken for a rerun. Has anyone experience this? If so, has anyone SOLVED it?


What does it show in the History for why the show did not record on each?

Scott


----------



## kdc914 (Jul 13, 2007)

well, learn something new every day! I did not know that was there. Unfortunately it isn't any help because the missing episode (S2 E2 of The Orville) isn't listed in History. I did notice that it was in the Guide on an odd day. Only guess is that because football ran long it didn't run in its regular slot so Fox shoved it in somewhere and the guide didn't get the update and therefore didn't record it?
I'll pay closer attention and check the history when it happens again - now that I know what to look for. Thanks.


----------



## kdc914 (Jul 13, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> What does it show in the History for why the show did not record on each?
> 
> Scott


Found another missing program, says it didn't record because "not authorized." This is a regular network channel that is available at the most basic level of my cable provider - definitely an "authorized" channel.
I have noticed that a few channels will sometimes say that when switching to them but go up or down one channel and then back and it works. Weird and annoying. The cable company, of course, is completely unhelpful because I'm just renting a low cost cable cart and not their expensive DVR box.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

kdc914 said:


> well, learn something new every day! I did not know that was there. Unfortunately it isn't any help because the missing episode (S2 E2 of The Orville) isn't listed in History. I did notice that it was in the Guide on an odd day. Only guess is that because football ran long it didn't run in its regular slot so Fox shoved it in somewhere and the guide didn't get the update and therefore didn't record it?
> I'll pay closer attention and check the history when it happens again - now that I know what to look for. Thanks.


Curiously, I am having the same problem, and the same program failed to record, although there was a OnePass created for it. I was able to see the program because it was recorded as a TiVo Suggestion. I've noticed the problem with other programs, though. I'd really like to see this get fixed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kdc914 said:


> Found another missing program, says it didn't record because "not authorized." This is a regular network channel that is available at the most basic level of my cable provider - definitely an "authorized" channel.
> I have noticed that a few channels will sometimes say that when switching to them but go up or down one channel and then back and it works. Weird and annoying. The cable company, of course, is completely unhelpful because I'm just renting a low cost cable cart and not their expensive DVR box.


Do you have a TA with your cable provider as odd that you are getting the not authorized in just daily use?

Scott


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Do you have a TA with your cable provider as odd that you are getting the not authorized in just daily use?
> 
> Scott


I don't understand. "TA?" Many of my missed programs are getting recorded as TiVo Suggestions, so access to the channels isn't the problem.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

copwriter said:


> I don't understand. "TA?" Many of my missed programs are getting recorded as TiVo Suggestions, so access to the channels isn't the problem


Tuning Adapter for cable systems that use SDV. So the shows are recording as Suggestions at the same time and channel but showing not authorized for the 1P recording??

Scott


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Tuning Adapter for cable systems that use SDV. So the shows are recording as Suggestions at the same time and channel but showing not authorized for the 1P recording??
> 
> Scott


There is a tuning adapter in the chain, going to a multi-channel CableCard (Charter is the cable carrier). I've never had this problem before. It seems to have started with the new program/fall season.

Not all the programs are recording as suggestions. I noticed a few days ago that I've missed several episodes of _This Is Us_, despite that being a OnePass.


----------

